# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  FPAA (field programmable ANALOG ARRAY) kāds ir mēģinājis šit

## Epis

Kāds zināja kad ir tāda FPAA (field programmable ANALOG ARRAY
šitā ir pirmā analogā mikrene kas taisīta pēc fpga principiem (sava veida revolūcija analogo mikreņu vidū). 
Tur iekšā ir SAR, comparātori, opampi, filtri utt. + LUT(bišķi atmiņas loģikas), bet galvenā analogā loģika ir programmējamie capacitātori   ::   ar kuriem tad tos analgos signālus tur čakarē uz nebēdu vardsakot viens štiāds čips aizvieto veslu maketplati un var tos analogos signālus čakarēt filtrēt kā vien gribi (ir speciāls softs tam visam).
 Es šito brīnumu nupat atradu itkā ienāca doma pamēģināt 
šitas čips ir izdarījis jau sava veida revolūciju analogo singālu apstrādē (nākošais līmenis!) tāds ir mans pirmais iespaids par šo brīnumu  :: 
http://www.anadigm.com/

Moš kāds analogo signālu apstrādes fanāts ir iemēģinājis šitos FPAA čipus (jo viņi parādījās kautkur ap 2003.gadu tākā jau pastāv samērā ilgi, bet popularitāti laikam vēl nav neko lielu ieguvuši! 
šeit fotka no šitā FPGAA iekšējā Analogā bloka shēma
[attachment=1:9301f]FPAA-analogBlock.JPG[/attachment:9301f]
un šeit paša čipa shēma kurā ir 4 tādi analogie bloki !
[attachment=0:9301f]Fpaa shema1.JPG[/attachment:9301f]

Tākā es no Analogajiem signāliem īsti maz saprotu tad gribētu dzirdēt kāda viedokli par šo čipu ?

----------

